# 1860 eagle infantry button



## east texas terry (Aug 27, 2021)

Dug this real nice button yesterday at a early1800 site


----------



## UncleBruce (Aug 27, 2021)

Hokey Smoke Bullwinkle that sure is nice.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 28, 2021)

That is a really nice artifact. I love the marble for color size. Looks like an I or a 1 in the shield.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## east texas terry (Aug 28, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> That is a really nice artifact. I love the marble for color size. Looks like an I or a 1 in the shield.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Yes it is a I in the shield the us 11th infantry was in  Jefferson Texas in 1850-1860  Jefferson was a large river port during that time


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 29, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> Yes it is a I in the shield the us 11th infantry was in  Jefferson Texas in 1850-1860  Jefferson was a large river port during that time


Love the Texas history.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ronkusa (Sep 1, 2021)

Random find, or metal detector?


----------



## Len (Sep 1, 2021)

The condition of that button is excellent. Congrats! (And Keep digging!)


----------



## relic rescuer (Sep 4, 2021)

The button is in spectacular condition. The only one of those I have found, the front was roached, and you can only see the wings.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 4, 2021)

relic rescuer said:


> The button is in spectacular condition. The only one of those I have found, the front was roached, and you can only see the wings.


Must be the Texas climate. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## relic rescuer (Sep 15, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Must be the Texas climate.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I'm always amazed at what people find that live in dry climates. With so much rain here it rots things so much more.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 15, 2021)

relic rescuer said:


> I'm always amazed at what people find that live in dry climates. With so much rain here it rots things so much more.


I find aluminum and that is all. Tin and steel is a crumbly mess. Northeast thing? I don't know. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

